# Best K.K. Song?



## Geoni (Jan 5, 2015)

Actually nevermind no poll. Can't fit them all. 

My choice is between K.K. Bossa and K.K. House.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 5, 2015)

These.


----------



## Kitsey (Jan 6, 2015)

Only Me. Even when I don't play the game for weeks, I still get it stuck in my head all the time.


----------



## Geoni (Jan 6, 2015)

spCrossing said:


>








I really like this mix of that one. This mix is official too, wonder for what.


----------



## Skyzeri (Jan 6, 2015)

K.K. Bossa and K.K. House are great~
I also like DJ K.K., K.K. Disco, and Steep Hill.
All the songs are amazing in their own way!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

I like K.K Aria & K.K Disco ~ but out of K.K. Bossa and K.K. House I would say Bossa


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

Awh thats adorable ! The howl though xD


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 6, 2015)

K.K. Condor


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 6, 2015)

Steep Hill fo sho


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 7, 2015)

KK ?tude, probably. But I also love the ever-popular KK Bubblegum.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 8, 2015)

I've grown to really like Steep Hill.


----------



## Milleram (Jan 8, 2015)

Stale Cupcakes or K.K. Lullaby.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jan 8, 2015)

Mine is kk lament music box style


----------



## HopelesslyAlone15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I like a lot of K.K.'s music, but my number one favorite is Only Me. Then it's Steep Hill, K.K. Ballad, K.K. Lament, the list goes on... and we can't forget Stale Cupcakes either!


----------



## Biskit11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Two Days ago is probably favorite on the stereo. K.K. Mambo live. Neapolitan is a great song too.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Jan 8, 2015)

K.K. Bossa is my absolute favorite. I also love K.K. Swing, K.K. Stroll, K.K. House, K.K. Condor, Forest Life, K.K. Birthday... Hold on, I made a top 10 list a while back, let me find it~

10. K.K. Birthday
9. Two Days Ago
8. Marine Song 2001
7. K.K. House
6. Stale Cupcakes
5. K.K. Condor
4. K.K. Swing
3. K.K. Stroll
2. Forest Life
1. K.K. Bossa


----------



## Zady (Jan 12, 2015)

K.K. Bazaar


----------



## MayorFaith (Jan 12, 2015)

Music box version of K.K Moody


----------



## Mioki (Jan 13, 2015)

I love K.K. Disco. I also dig K.K. Etude in music box form.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a soft spot for KK Ska. And I can't stand Ska. What is wrong with me.


----------



## biker (Jan 14, 2015)

K.K Hypno, ftw


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 14, 2015)

Steep Hill, K.K. Folk, K.K. House, Rockin K.K. so many others


----------



## animalcrosser7 (Jan 14, 2015)

K.K. Jongara


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2015)

KK chorale B^)


----------



## Panduhh (Jan 15, 2015)

So, I might be the only one, but I can never get K.K Bubblegum out of my head. It's just so catchy.


----------



## daiyuflower (Jan 15, 2015)

Only Me is probably my favorite   I have it as a music box in my main room right now.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

I think I like the KK song that plays in Wolfgang's house the best simply because it reminds me of Wolfgang my no.1 dreamie XD


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 15, 2015)

I think K.K. Parade is underrated.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jan 15, 2015)

My favorites are K.K. Jongara, Lucky K.K., K.K. Condor, K.K. Flamenco, and K.K. Synth.


----------



## Nadine (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm quite the fan of K.K. Bossa and Spring Blossoms.


----------



## Geoni (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been warming up to K.K. Stroll.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jan 16, 2015)

Bubblegum KK c;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

K.K. Metal is the best tho


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 18, 2015)

BUBBLEGUM K.K. IS THE BEST SONG EVER, PERIOD!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Steppe.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 18, 2015)

My favorite K.K. song is K.K. Disco.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 19, 2015)

Steep Hill


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm a fan of Steep Hill, and Hypno K.K.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 20, 2015)

K.K. Bossa or DJ K.K. I always hum to them if I hear them Playing I'm my house or a villagers house cx


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 20, 2015)

Stale Cupcakes is my favorite.


----------



## ugh no. (Jan 20, 2015)

bubblegum k.k. is definitely the best.


----------



## sheepie (Jan 20, 2015)

bubblegum kk and spring blossoms.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 20, 2015)

K.K. D&B and K.K. Groove are nice.


----------



## TaMock (Jan 20, 2015)

I like K.K. Waltz


----------



## hoobster4 (Jan 21, 2015)

I like State Cupcakes, it's so pretty :3


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 21, 2015)

K.K. Disco is a jam. I also really like Marine Song 2001 and I'm not sure why. It's just really calming and cute.


----------



## Lemmy (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been listening to K.K. Disco and Bubblegum K.K. but I also love K.K. Bossa, K.K. Condor, and K.K. Swing


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2015)

I actually forgot. It's been a long time since I played Animal Crossing.

Maybe I'll remember one day.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 22, 2015)

K.K. Bubblegum for sure.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 22, 2015)

K.K. Ponponpon


----------



## Brain.Boy (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't know about anyone else, but my favorite KK song is Two Days Ago. Ironically it's the first song I got from KK Slider.  

Anyone else have Two Days Ago on their favorites?


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

Brain.Boy said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but my favorite KK song is Two Days Ago. Ironically it's the first song I got from KK Slider.
> 
> Anyone else have Two Days Ago on their favorites?



I love Two Days Ago! But I also like Stale Cupcakes and K.K. Sonata.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Jan 24, 2015)

go kk rider!, dj kk, or kk song (aka totakas song).


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2015)

I like most K.K. songs. xD But K.K. Stroll is my favourite. It has a good beat, it's cute, happy and catchy!


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

Stale Cupcakes, K.K. Condor, K.K. Island, and Forest Life are my favorites. ♪


----------

